# Journey is about ready to pop!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought Journey was due the 23rd to the 26th. Was supposed to get my hair done today and just thought "you should re-calculate before leaving the house". Yep...good thing I did. Her first due date is tomorrow. I got her fully groomed in less than two hours! The whelp pen is being set up after dinner! She looks like she might explode!

Last night:





Today:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Goodness! She does look like she's going to give birth any second! She looks serious too...Good luck!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh the poor little thing, I hate to think of the pain, they are amazing though


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I can't wait to see pics of those little babies!!!! We didn't make guesses this time! Such a good mama!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I bet she's looking forward to getting them out!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh yeah....She definitely looks like she's 'dropped' is her milk in? looks like less than 18-48 hrs for her!!......HAPPY WHELPING!!!!!!
My count is still at 10!!!LOL!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

At the bottom under similar threads are pictures of Journey as a pup!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh yeah....She definitely looks like she's 'dropped' is her milk in? looks like less than 18-48 hrs for her!!......HAPPY WHELPING!!!!!!
> My count is still at 10!!!LOL!


I have not squeezed, but her milk bars are enormous. And Quincy is quite fascinated with her boobies. I am thinking 10 and thinking tomorrow. She has been shivering off and on today.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Bless her heart. Hope everything goes smoothly for your pretty girl. Hugs from Houston to you both!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor thing, I hope she has a good and quick delivery ! She sure looks like she has lots of milk for those puppies !


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

All the best, ladies! 

If you need me, I'll be next door in the pub...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is extremely well fed, so would be shocked if she did not have lots for the babies. But because she is so big, we have goat`s milk and all the other ingredients for Leerburg formula and a couple of Playtex nursers...just in case.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh no, I am so upsited for Journey that I can't watch!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Eek - beautiful mama!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oooohhhhhh boy!!! How exciting! I cant wait to see which one is mine! LOL (don't I wish)
Good luck and hugs and kisses through out the whole time for beautiful momma Journey!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I was so excited to see this thread last night ad I must say, you and Journey are on my mind today! I hope her whelping goes smoothly and easily. Please let us know when the big day arrives! I wonder will it be this weekend? 

And I am with AngelAviary - I'm daydreaming about one of these puppies being "mine"!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sendimg many wishes for a happy, safe, and healthy whelping!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

All good thoughts for your beautiful Journey, so excited to see the wee ones when they arrive !


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I wonder is there any news tonight?


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

There Is! I visited Arreau over on Facebook. 8 beautiful babies - 7 girls and 1 boy


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow! So exciting! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Such exciting news, indeed. Can hardly wait for more details. Hope all is going well.

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yipee!!!!!!!


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Siskojan said:


> There Is! I visited Arreau over on Facebook. 8 beautiful babies - 7 girls and 1 boy


Fantastic!! Can't wait to see the pics.
MULLY


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

PUPPIES!!!!!! Way Hay!!!!! Fantastic :biggrin:


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't wait to see pics!!!!!

Hope Mama and pups are doing well!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I posted pics and a bit about our day on a new thread called Yikes! Most stressful whelp ever. Enjoy!!


----------

